# Pressure washer woes



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about pressure washers? It's a Makita HW131. 
I've just been to get mine out and noticed a bit of oil on the garage floor.
When I took the case off I noticed a little rubber bung loose in the bottom of machine. I then noticed that the pressure gauge had some oil in it. The leak was coming from a hole in the back of the gauge where the bung goes. Any idea how oil has got into the gauge? and how do I replace the lost oil? Will some seals need replacing?
Ta.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Sussed it (from another forum).
The oil is just from within the gauge. It's there to damp it to stop it getting shaken to bits by the vibration.
Nice easy fix.
Does anyone know what a common 30w oil would be? That's what I need to fill it up with apparently.

Aren't forums brilliant!?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Most petrol lawn mowers use a straight 30w oil, try the garden centre.

Colin


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

I need 30w for my vertical miller, now use hydraulic oil, seems work fine.

Most oil suppliers have it in stock


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi any clearish engine oil will do in the guage


barry


----------

